# my little Twinkle is next



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

Twinkle is not due until 9/20 or as late as 10/14 but I beleave it will be in September this will be her first time. She is getting big she is bigger than the last one that had her baby in April. So I told hubby to expect more than one this time.I have another doe Daisy who also went to the breeders at the same time but so far shows no sign of being bred. Here are some pics of Twinkle


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Her coat is beautiful! Looks like your goats get great care and feeding! :thumbup:


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you I've been learning a lot here


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

She is soooo pretty! I can't wait to see the little Twinkles!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

Up date photos She better have more than one.She is getting big


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I think she will go more towards 9/10-9/15 judging by her size, vulva, and udder. She is a gorgeous doe, who is the sire?


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't know I bought her in Acton,Maine at White's Farm I didn't get her registered.Because don't plan on selling any goats these are our pets and I will be keeping the baby or babies. I just don't have the heart to let any go so these will be last born here. And if the grandchild wants to join 4-h I will buy him another if need be.


----------



## WyndwardFarm (Jun 25, 2013)

Good luck with the kidding. She is so black and shiny!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Ah. Can't wait to see the babies. But I do think she is getting fairly close.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

*Sire Roundabout Mister Mosaic*







This is the buck Twinkle was bred with


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Cute guy!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

Up dated photos of Twinkle about 20 days left. I'm thinking twins was able to find one while she was laying down today


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Wow! I would be thinking trips!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

Well I wouldn't mind trips but I won't tell hubby what you are thinking Does anyone else think the same
Rhoda


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Either two bigger twins or three smaller triplets... pretty doe you have! Hope you get all doelings


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

She is HUGE!  My Nubian had trips as an FF, and she wasn't even half that big.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

She now makes my chunky doe Daisy look skinny and my other doe Kisses had one buckling in april and she was not close to being this big. Hopefully I know when she is in labor calling out of work that day


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

up date 10 days till first due date I'm getting excited


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Getting much bigger!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Does she have a moonspot? It looks like it in one of the pictures.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

no moon spots on her can't wait to see what the babies look like


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

Day 145 for first date exposed to a buck she has a nice bag and is starting to stretch more. I have every one on watch so we can get her into kidding pen. supplies at the ready The wait is on


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

How exciting. I can't wait to hear the good news!! She is beautiful and big. I'm thinking twins or trips for sure.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes I agree beautiful coats.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

new pics She must be full of babies can feel them on both sides now


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

Seeing discharge pawing before lying down we are on baby watch. Lets see how long it will be.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Well??? Did I miss it? I hope she had a handful of cute babies for you!!!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

no babies yet the waiting game is one


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

we are having babies post pics later


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Hope all went well!!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Rhodalee- this is completely off topic but how do you keep their coats so shiny! They look beautiful! Wow


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh and I hope everything went smoothly  can't wait to see pics


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

NoahEm said:


> Rhodalee- this is completely off topic but how do you keep their coats so shiny! They look beautiful! Wow


Copper makes their coats very pretty. If they are copper deficient their coats will be dull, rough looking and tinted red.


----------

